# Where is the best cruising in the USA?



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I was wondering. Where have people liked cruising the best? 

I want to go to the PNW. The only problem is the weather. Spring is gloomy, cool, and rainy and summer is short and not very windy. Otherwise is seems perfect.

How about California? It looks like there is a lack of harbors and anchorages, although I might be wrong.

The NE is cold for most if the year but Maine in the summer looks great.

The mid Atlantic, Chesapeake Bay I don't know much about.

The south is well...the south.

Florida. Maybe this looks like the best year round cruising. Lots of place to stop and good water and weather.

Anyone have some personal experience that they really loved?


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

At first I thought you meant for a short visit, a charter maybe. But then it sounds like you are looking to relocate permanently, is that correct?

I live and sail in the PNW, and I love it in the summer. Like you said though, the summer is short and the winters not so nice. There are plenty of good "off season" sailing opportunities on beautiful, albeit cold days if your so inclined. I had a great weekend sail the other day. Beautiful, sunny, very nice indeed. Of course there was frost on the dock when I left at 2:00pm, and it was dark by 4:30, but it was nice 

One possible advantage over the NE is that most boats stay in the water for the winter, and there's not tons of snow, so it's easy to get out for those nice, cold weekends when you can. Sounds like most people in the NE pull their boats for the winter and can't use them at all until the next spring.

I haven't yet sailed any where else, so I can't offer any comparisons there. I know many people cruise the world and think the PNW is one of the best cruising grounds, so there's that. Of course, after sailing here for many years, I'm ready to try something new, and warmer!

Also, lots of year around live aboards here, so while it is cold and wet in the fall, winter, spring  it's not THAT bad.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

The Chesapeake and it's tributaries is huge and offers just about anything you want. Tons of anchorages and marinas located in big cities, small cities, quaint towns to just a wide spot at the end of the road in very rural areas.
Fantastic spring and fall weather, stifling heat and humidity in mid summer to some pretty cold weather in mid winter.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

The Chesapeake Bay is heaven in spring, hot as Hades in July and August (but night sailing is a remedy), and pure magic in fall with good wind, cool but not cold temperatures and a riot of color on the trees. There are literally thousands of miles of creeks and coves, restaurants, quaint towns, and 3 major cities on the Bay's 200 miles. The Bay is home to world class racing, countless marine outfitters, and the U.S. Navy. For many, it's a 12 month season, for us it's 7-8 months. 

The Bay has 3 distinct regions. The Northern Bay from the Susquehanna River to a bit south of Annapolis is cosmopolitan, faster paced, narrower, and plagued with power boaters. Mid Bay goes down to about the Potomac and is more relaxed with more open water, smaller towns but with great sailing towns like Solomons and the St. Michaels area. The Southern Bay reaches to Atlantic and except for Norfolk is very rural with very open water (25 - 30 nm wide). Slip rentals are more expensive in the Northern Bay, diminishing as you go south to around $145/mo for a 40' slip. Transient fees are about $1.50 - $2/ft throughout the Bay, but one can certainly pay more in Annapolis and Baltimore.

Weather is very predictable, with generally Southerly breezes. Northerly or NE is for storms and fronts. Since we're on the right side of the continent, storms hardly ever sneak up unannounced, and are usually gifts from our midwestern neighbors. Summer thunderstorms are common and can pack a punch with 50kt winds not uncommon but very short lived. The rule of thumb is to leave early and get where you're going by 3PM because that's when the t'storms wake up. The Bay is generally shallow with a 30' average depth although there are 120+' trenches in places. Because of this, any sustained wind of more than a few hours can heap up short, steep seas. I'll take an 8' ocean swell over 4' on the Bay any day.

In 25 years, of sailing the length and breadth of the Bay, we've only scratched the surface. It's home.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't imagine how any where compares to the year round, clear warm water, subtropical Fla. Key's and S.W. coast of Fla. Every where else is seasonal and short at that. The secluded lagoons, the desserted beaches, the Dry tortuga's, the Everglades and it's rivers. Key west, it's history and culture. Not to mention the cool little wharf Bars, live aboard freindly anchorages. The fishing, the only coral reef in the states,. The laid back attitude of the locals. The mangrove creek's, the mom and pop boat yards and marinas, the palm tree's. It's close proximity to the bahama's and mexico. The swimming year round in clean clear water, the spear fishing, diving with out a wet suit, the good holding and well marked channels night and day. It's Americas Caribbean. The S.W. coast with it's calm waters and big deep bay's, sun rise and sun set views from many of the anchorages. The Marqueses, Boca Grande, the Back country....................................


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

I live on the Chesapeake bay & love it. I agree with what others have said about the bay. Having sailed in the keys I have to say that weather in the keys is better.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

.......The 10,000 island area, Biscayne bay, Elliot Key, Miami Beach. Big Pine Key and it's tiny deer. Little Palm Island. Did i mention the clear warm, easy to read water, shallow anchoring, 3 foot tide....


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Keep it coming guys, those were some great posts! Very descriptive.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

.....Coconut Grove, The back bay's of key largo, Isla Morada and the anchorage there, the turqoise lagoon at sun set. The basically east winds at northern most edge of the trades. Predictable weather which is alway's some form of warm and balmy. One million places to duck in from a squall....12 months 24 seven sailing in water that begs you to dive in and grab a lobster for dinner, swimming with dolphin and sea turtles the manitees.....


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

chuck53 said:


> The Chesapeake and it's tributaries is huge and offers just about anything you want. Tons of anchorages and marinas located in big cities, small cities, quaint towns to just a wide spot at the end of the road in very rural areas.
> Fantastic spring and fall weather, stifling heat and humidity in mid summer to some pretty cold weather in mid winter.


Chesapeake is a good central location for 9 months. Can go up to New England and Long Island in the summer to escape the heat amd most of the hurricanes, Then come back in the Fall and in Novemeber head for Florida and the Carribean after the names storms are not as big a threat

Chessie is a great place......so are the Great Lakes and the PNW.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

It is like asking what is the best boat. They each have pluses and minuses. I love the area in which we sail, eastern Long Island, Connecticut, Rhode Island, but wish the season was longer. It's hard to beat Mystic, Essex, Sag Harbor, Montauk, Block Island, Newport.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Capt.aaron said:


> .....Coconut Grove, The back bay's of key largo, Isla Morada and the anchorage there, the turqoise lagoon at sun set. The basically east winds at northern most edge of the trades. Predictable weather which is alway's some form of warm and balmy. One million places to duck in from a squall....12 months 24 seven sailing in water that begs you to dive in and grab a lobster for dinner, swimming with dolphin and sea turtles the manitees.....


Amen Brother, preach on!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

.......did I mention the warm, clear, CLEAN, swimable, turqoise, teaming with life, warm, caressing, healing, clear, swimable year round water? Ya know, the stuff we are sailing on.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> warm, clear, CLEAN, swimable,


Clear water is way overrated. There's no drama when you can see what's in the water with you. Give me a good red tide any day. Clears the sinuses. :laugher


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Capt.aaron said:


> .......did I mention the warm, clear, CLEAN, swimable, turqoise, teaming with life, warm, caressing, healing, clear, swimable year round water? Ya know, the stuff we are sailing on.


Stop already.

Sheesh man, do want the whole world living down here!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Sabreman said:


> Clear water is way overrated. There's no drama when you can see what's in the water with you. Give me a good red tide any day. Clears the sinuses. :laugher


Yes yes, I would rather sail in cold muddy water, which is actually what the Key's are really like. And the average temp. is 50 degrees. rainy most afternoons it's alway's a little too windy or not windy enough. Everybody has a crappy uptight attiude, no anchorages without hassle from the local law etc. Stay where you are everybody, I was lying, the key's are possibly the worst place to sail


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Thousand Islands Sailing
Photos & Multimedia - Apostle Islands National Lakeshore
The North Channel - Home


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Capt.aaron said:


> .....Coconut Grove, The back bay's of key largo, Isla Morada and the anchorage there, the turqoise lagoon at sun set. The basically east winds at northern most edge of the trades. Predictable weather which is alway's some form of warm and balmy. One million places to duck in from a squall....12 months 24 seven sailing in water that begs you to dive in and grab a lobster for dinner, swimming with dolphin and sea turtles the manitees.....


Geez Capt., ya just gotta stop with these posts!  If I read any more I'm liable to jump in the car and drive to the boat yard (picking up some rum along the way), cut loose the winter tarps, order the marina to splash the boat, and just start sailing south....


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

The reality for most folks is that having a boat usually means you have to work for a living. (I said MOST folks.) 

That said, the best time to enjoy cruising for MOST folks is in the summer, when vacation time permits. If you look for a venue that has reasonably predictable winds, tolerable air and water temperatures, and allows multiple ports of call within a week or two, southern New England, from Long Island Sound to Nantucket, including Narragansett Bay, Buzzards Bay, and Nantucket Sound is hard to beat. If you are looking for solitude, however, look elsewhere.

North of the Cape Cod Canal, the water is colder and fog is more likely in the summer, especially along the Maine coast. If you can handle a cooler cabin at night and don't fall into the water, Maine is absolutely delightful. You could sail in Maine for many years without getting bored.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Capt.aaron said:


> .......did I mention the warm, clear, CLEAN, swimable, turqoise, teaming with life, warm, caressing, healing, clear, swimable year round water? Ya know, the stuff we are sailing on.


Please stop. I'm _begging_ you...


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

Capt.aaron said:


> I can't imagine how any where compares to the year round, clear warm water, subtropical Fla. Key's and S.W. coast of Fla. Every where else is seasonal and short at that. The secluded lagoons, the desserted beaches, the Dry tortuga's, the Everglades and it's rivers. Key west, it's history and culture. Not to mention the cool little wharf Bars, live aboard freindly anchorages. The fishing, the only coral reef in the states,. The laid back attitude of the locals. The mangrove creek's, the mom and pop boat yards and marinas, the palm tree's. It's close proximity to the bahama's and mexico. The swimming year round in clean clear water, the spear fishing, diving with out a wet suit, the good holding and well marked channels night and day. It's Americas Caribbean. The S.W. coast with it's calm waters and big deep bay's, sun rise and sun set views from many of the anchorages. The Marqueses, Boca Grande, the Back country....................................


You kind of forgot those little pesky HURRICANES...lol


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

neverknow said:


> You kind of forgot those little pesky HURRICANES...lol


Like the one that hit Long Island and New Jersey. Sandy was it? My boat has been through Andrew, Goerges, katrina, Wilma, and some that I've forgot about. That's what safe harbours, mangrove creek's , Shark River in The everglades and of course, Hotels are for. I'd rather a huricane i've been tracking for a week, than a tornado with no warning, or an earth quake, forest fire out of control or a freak'n Blizzard/ nor' easter.......


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

Capt.aaron said:


> Like the one that hit Long Island and New Jersey. Sandy was it? My boat has been through Andrew, Goerges, katrina, Wilma, and some that I've forgot about. That's what safe harbours, mangrove creek's , Shark River in The everglades and of course, Hotels are for. I'd rather a huricane i've been tracking for a week, than a tornado with no warning, or an earth quake, forest fire out of control or a freak'n Blizzard/ nor' easter.......


My point was only that no place is perfect.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

neverknow said:


> My point was only that no place is perfect.


Indeed. Infact the Key's are a sh!t hole compared to the Bahama's and the rest of the Caribbean. People often ask how we live here, what with all the Huricanes, and I reply as I did earlier. But as far as the best in the states, I belive the Key's must be.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am not sure what the intention are of the OP, but if your simply looking for a place to visit, don't for get the Great Lakes. Between May and November we have some of the best sailing around and lots of places to explore / visit with a rich history of early American Wilderness.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

North Coast: Thousand Islands, Toronto and Metro GTA, Georgian Bay, Superior and North Channel and lots of access via canals, the other three months you can go skiing. Just sayin....


----------



## priscilla (Mar 20, 2000)

Maine is terrible, fog, rough seas, unprotected harbors...don't go to Maine!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

chuck53 said:


> The Chesapeake and it's tributaries is huge and offers just about anything you want. Tons of anchorages and marinas located in big cities, small cities, quaint towns to just a wide spot at the end of the road in very rural areas.
> Fantastic spring and fall weather, stifling heat and humidity in mid summer to some pretty cold weather in mid winter.


Hm what about the crab pots and the mud.

Oh yes the mud and the crab pots.

Did I mention that there are crab pots everywhere.

I suppose you can fit a rope cutter to your prop.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Rather like asking "where is the best place to live." Do you like...

Desert golf
Mountains
Historic towns
Trout fishing
Warm waters
Skiing
Farm land
Big city life

A pointless question. I've lived all of the above and they all have there pluses... and minuses. Some are great to visit, while some are pleasant year-round.

And should I tell you my favorite place, or should lead you elsewhere to preserve the solitude and keep marina rates down?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

So the moral of the story is that the "best" place to sail is extremely subjective and everyone's favorite place is the best place and there will never be one answer to the OP's question so I'm not sure how helpful the responses could possibly be.

Might as well just throw a dart and head there. Start with the Keys.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

My favorite place is where ever my wife is..


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

neverknow said:


> My favorite place is where ever my wife is..


Forget to shop for V Day, didja? 

Kidding. That's sweet.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*So far..*

The best place we have found so far is SE Alaska. Granted, the weather ain't so great in the winter, but it really is not much different from the Pacific Northwest (Another favorite area) and much less crowded. The problem with any place with good, warm year-round weather is that it will be crowded, at least by our standards. Here in Alaska we found several spectacular, secluded anchorages that we shared only with whales, salmon, sea lions, eagles and bears.


----------



## Capt.Alex (Jan 22, 2013)

I have to agree with Capt. Aaron. Sw Fl and the keys offer year round sailing as well as all weather sailing. In a gale you can still sail in the bays and hawk channel. Within a days sail you can enjoy solitude or a major metropolitan city. But the best part is the proximity to the Bahamas which arguably has some of the best cruising in the WORLD! Just my $.02.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, to date I have sailed and spent time in S California (Oxnard to Catalina Island - San Diego), the Pacific NW (some time on the sound), and all overthe gulf from Texas to Key Largo.

South California is fun sailing, and Catalina Island is a fun place, but I found it devoid of great anchorages unless you want to go south to Mexico (which I did not). Good friends of ours did that and they fell in love with the locals in the Sea of Cortez. They were only going to visit and stayed there five years. But the actual area of Southern California was pretty busy with commercial traffic and I would probably opt for somewhere with warmer water and more destinations. 

The PNW is gorgeous. I can see why it is considered one of the top destinations in the world for cruising (during season). The mountains literally go straight into the water and it is calm and protected for the most part. There are a LOT of parks and places to go - no shortage of them. Washington especially has done a great job of making them inviting and well kept. I wll also say that the PNW boasts the most friendly people I think I have ever met. And if you enjoy a variety of wines, microbreweries, and great coffee houses, you will fall in love with it. The huge negative for the PNW (and its a big one) is the winters, parts of fall and parts of spring SUCK!!! If you are a South Florida boy used to sun most of the year, you will be in for a shock. I was. I am not sure I could ever live there again or spend more than the summer months there. It was tough on me and the family. Also, the summers are generally pretty light winds. Kinda sucks for sailing.

We have spent most of our time in Florida. I do not care for Miami, and can only stay in Ft Lauderdale for short periods. Pensacola is beautiful but gets too cold for me in the winter. Same for Panama City. Certainly one of the most beautiful areas has to be the keys and Tortugas. Drop-dead gorgeous waters, super clear, warm weather, and Key West is a lot of fun for adults (and a bit for kids... a bit). Marathon pretty much is the hub for taking off anywhere you want to go. If you have not seen Boot Key during season, it is amazing and stuffed with hundreds of boats. Outside of that you can grab a ball at Sombrero light and snorkel the reefs, anchor off Washer woman, or head out and east to one of many other great snorkeling/diving spots. The fishing is fantastic too. The negative of the keys is that it is expensive and there is a bit of a cultural clash. No offense, but Marathon itself has people that are insanely wealthy and those that barely get by (or don't get by at all). Compared to other small "cities", it is not as new and young and vibrant (and I am trying to be nice). The only real crime we have ever had was in Marathon (someone stole our credit card numbers), and I just found out that has happened to very good friends of ours too (their first as well). Another set of friends had their tender stolen, etc. Key West is a whole other country, and I found the people more enjoyable, but it is a tough place for kids and the bar scene gets old before long. Not to mention, Key West is insanely expensive for slippage. 

One of the most fun, exciting, and beautiful places we have been has suprisingly been St. Petersburg. The people are some of the most friendly anywhere in Florida, the rates for slippage are ok, there are a lot of yards and competition which makes for good services at reasonable costs (half of the keys), you can get anything you want in St Pete or Tampa marine related, most everything is walkable, there are gorgeous beaches, there are a multitude of parks to go to and explore (Egmont, emerson, Desoto, etc, etc) with Emerson being the best I have ever been to anywhere in any state, and it is very young, new, historic and vibrant. Of all the places I have been, I would probably put St Pete on the top with the Keys a close second. 

Brian


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Hardcore New Englander. We say:
don't like the weather- wait 5 minutes
don't like the harbor - there's another 10m up or down the coast.
want to see something completely differrent - go cruising ( cliffs/fjords in Maine v. long gradual beachs of the cape and islands v cities)
Need something done or fixed -be done by tomorrow - no island time.
Still the idea of cruising the coast and eastern carribean as the seasons warrent hold great appeal. Was last flight out of Boston before the storm and had a lovely time sailing around St John's .Being base in USVI doesn't seem that bad a choice either. But any day on the boat is better than any day working on the hard.- ANYWHERE- go have too much fun.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice post!, Cruisingdad.
I have also heard the Sea of Cortez is great for sailing and even more exciting in Humpback whale season.
I'm going sailing someplace this summer and might get my inspiration and final decision from this thread.
Keep'em coming!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

The Chesapeake Bay is amazing, that's why the Beach Boys sing so many songs about it.

Oh, wait ...


----------



## dorymate1 (Dec 6, 2011)

The absolute best place to cruise is 5ft in front of were your keel is right now. GO


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I decided on Puget Sound into Canada. The only thing I see is it sucks for weather, but has everything else. Look at pictures of Desolation Sound. It looks as good as it gets.

I was really tempted by Florida, but the rest of my experience in the South was terrible, so I figured, even though I'm sure it's better, it's still in the South.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the PNW has the best weather in the country. It's not too hot in the summer, it's pretty dry in the summer, and it doesn't get too cold in the winter. Good sailing year round, awesome scenery, good culture.

I have a 5 week trip planned this summer from Seattle up to Desolation Sound, and I'm really looking forward to it. I'll probably do another 2 week trip later in the summer hanging around the San Juan Islands.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll throw in another tip of the cap for the Great Lakes. We have beautiful water, great harbors, soaring dunes, rocky bluffs, forested wilderness complete with wolves/moose/bear, big cities (Chicago, Milwaukee, etc.), funky islands (Beaver), uninhabited islands (100's), historic races (Chi-Mac), open water, and more. 

We do not have tides, barnacles, sharks, jellyfish, red tides, or hurricanes.

Of course the caveat to all of this sailing splendor is that you'll have to enjoy it between April and October when the water isn't too hard for sailing.

Having said that, I'm also a big fan of Maine and SW Florida for cruising grounds. Actually, I don't think I've cruised or visited anywhere "boaty" that I'm not fond of.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

You guys are ALL WRONG! The best cruising grounds in the USA are

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wait for it
.
.
The Bahamas


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Perfect world: Chesapeake Bay April-May and Sep-Oct. PNW Jun-Aug. Florida Keys Nov-Feb. 

Haven't sailed the Great Lakes or the New England coast. Imagine they are nice in the summer.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

johnnyquest37 said:


> Perfect world: Chesapeake Bay April-May and Sep-Oct. PNW Jun-Aug. Florida Keys Nov-Feb.
> 
> Haven't sailed the Great Lakes or the New England coast. Imagine they are nice in the summer.


Then you're looking at a trailerable? Or enough $$ to keep 3 boats in 3 different places and fly from one to the other?

East Coast snowbirds solve this by migrating with the weather - FL or Bahamas in winter, Chessie in spring and autumn, and New England in summer. OP doesn't seem to be looking for the mobile lifestyle (either retired or web-based business); looking for "the One Perfect Place" which probably doesn't exist. I think you have to list what's important to you - weather, culture, city/country, political climate, cost of living, whatever - and then go for the best 8 out of 10.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Best cruising? Southwest Florida*

Just got back from an early-March bareboat charter out of Punta Gorda.
Charlotte Harbor is well-protected, when the wind pipes up. Go out into the Gulf when you want to. 
Great sunsets.


----------



## Trailblazer (Apr 29, 2012)

For me and my wife, full time live-aboard and cruising should at no time of the year involve cold weather. The Florida Keys was and is our #1 choice......never in recorded history a snowflake or freezing weather. Sure, you may see an occasional hurricane, but they can be handled with proper planning. The dockage is EXPENSIVE there, but anchoring is cheap. And,as has been said before, it's a great jumping off place for the Bahamas.
We are now land locked and located on the South Texas Coast and are planning a cruise along the Gulf Coast to the Keys. If we coast-hop, that's about a month's worth of travel time. Oh, and by the way the 600+ miles of shoreline in Texas is a greatly overlooked and inexpensive place to cruise.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

14th St NW in DC used to be where people went "cruising" and Times Sq. NYC before they cleaned it up!:laugher


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 20, 2012)

sailordave: I was born in DC so I know what you mean about 14th ST. NW!!! To me, for my small amount of time sailing, I would say the Chesapeake Bay!! But, I am looking forward to many other areas once I move into the lifestyle.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

If i had the money; i'd have one boat on the great Lakes for the summer and one in the Southeast or gulf (Pass Christian, Miss) for the winter.

Quote - per the tourism board
Chaumont-Bay is a beautiful, secluded area located near the St. Lawrence Seaway, on the east end of Lake Ontario, in what is commonly called the Thousand Islands-Seaway region of the state. The Chaumont-Three Mile Bay area is a "Golden Crescent" shaped body of water that is the largest fresh water bay in the world. It also has some of the best fishing in the world where its murky waters provide the perfect habitat for perch, bass, pickerel, pike, lake trout and salmon. The entrance to the bay is provided at Point Peninsula and Pillar Point, where you'll find two of the most prestigious yacht clubs in the country, as well as several local marinas. Chaumont Bay offers swimming, biking, hiking trails and cross country skiing and snowmobiling, as well as boating and fishing. A two-mile trail at Chaumont Barrens leads visitors through a unique landscape with a variety of rare habitats. Although a remote area, Chaumont Bay has motels and rentals along the water and in the village of Chaumont, and area restaurants are excellent. Many special events are held in the area each year, including the Lyme Community Field Days, the Tour de Chaumont Bay Bike Ride, along with several fishing derbies and arts and crafts fairs. In addition, Chaumont Bay is near golf courses, the ferry to Canada, boat access to the St. Lawrence Seaway and 1000 Islands boat tours. 
Flickriver: Most interesting photos from Three Mile Bay, New York, United States


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thunderchild said:


> sailordave: I was born in DC so I know what you mean about 14th ST. NW!!! To me, for my small amount of time sailing, I would say the Chesapeake Bay!! But, I am looking forward to many other areas once I move into the lifestyle.


Which lifestyle are you referring to?


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL!! Sailing of course!!


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Maine in September.The weather is fine and you have most anchorages to your self.


----------



## mukilteomaniac (Jul 19, 2009)

Born and raised in the PNW. Best summer cruising grounds in the USA. Period! 

Lots of anchorages, parks, islands, and it is beautiful. No hurricanes, humidity, bugs, ice storms, or superstorms and coastal flooding. Not as crowded as the SW, Florida, Chesapeke, and the NE. Amazing maritime community. Dungenes Crab is the best tasting in the world, world class salmon fishing, and abundant clams and oysters. San Juan Islands, Canadian Gulf Islands, Vancouver Island, Desolation Sound are world class areas that you can spend years exploring. Amazing scuba diving with octopus. Killer whales, grey whales, and marine mammals are plentiful. 

Clean water and clean air. Snow capped peaks year 'round. Each summer when the kids were small (before little league) we would spend a month at a time exploring the islands and Desolation Sound on our sailboat. Best memories of my life. We plan on doing more of that after we become empty nesters. Absolutely awesome March through October. 

We kept our second sailboat in San Diego for about 4 years. We used it as a second home away from Seattle. Did extensive sailing in the SoCal area, Catalina, etc. Amazing sailing year 'round with warm sunny weather, and relatively warm ocean water with predictable wind and small tides. Catalina Island is also amazing. Not as lush as the San Juan's and Canadian Gulf Islands, but warm water, abundant sea life and world class scuba diving. We really enjoyed having our sailboat there. We would spend 2 to 4 weeks at a time each summer exploring communities along the SoCal coast. 

So for us - the perfect solution is to be in Seattle in the summer and winter in San Diego. A perfect combination of locales. Both in the same time zone. In the best coast of the US. 2.5 hours apart by commercial jets and 21 hours apart by car. So, we moved our sailboat back up to Seattle and bought a second home in San Diego! It is in the small beach and surfing community of Ocean Beach. I will likely purchase a small day sailer to keep at our SD home to get out in the water in the SD Bay and in Mission Bay while we are there in the winter. In the summer, we will be back in the Seattle area and spend significant time on our 32' sailboat cruising Puget Sound and the Islands.

So, for us, the best spring, summer and fall cruising is the PNW and the best winter sailing is SoCal.


----------



## El Rubio (Mar 31, 2013)

northoceanbeach said:


> I was wondering. Where have people liked cruising the best?
> 
> I want to go to the PNW. The only problem is the weather. Spring is gloomy, cool, and rainy and summer is short and not very windy. Otherwise is seems perfect.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with 'the south'? Good food? friendly people? soft bottoms? winter sailing? liquid water...all year long? gals that aren't offended when they're referred to as gals?


----------



## pkloop (Oct 19, 2011)

El Rubio:

Don't try to convince him..we have enough northerners coming down and polluting the place as it is.. 

Best cruising is SW Fl and the keys..we live here and love it..


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

priscilla said:


> Maine is terrible, fog, rough seas, unprotected harbors...don't go to Maine!


Priscilla is right! Too many choices here. It can get confusing. Lobster pots, lots of shoals in places you would never expect them (unless you checked a chart) Privacy on the hook, no noisy crowds to party with. All the 5 star restaurants are seasonal. Water is too cold for comfortable swimming. Strange birds and animals. You can get lost among the islands, not to mention walking around on them. A surplus of lobster means every place you stop wants to serve it to you. Summer days are terribly long this far north. Maine is not worthy of your list. Capt A has the answer.

Down


----------

